# Wood Flowers



## clawmute (Jan 16, 2009)

Has anyone turned any wood flowers like on this You tube video? If so what wood did you use?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWWw5HHzvFw


----------



## clawmute (Jan 26, 2009)

OK, I figured it out so I could make some. Wanted to make an arrangement of them for my wife's birthday. Made several from Hickory, Sumac and winged elm and all worked OK. Made stems from Hickory twigs and a base from part of a Red Cedar root. Leaves are pine shavings trimmed to a leaf blade shape.

I can post photos if there is any interest.


----------



## clawmute (Jan 28, 2009)

Saw this clip on youtube and so thought I'd give it a shot. This photo is only a cell phone pic and is not the best. I'll take some "good" photos when I have this totally completed. I'm not quite finished but it gives you an idea of what it will look like when completed. The flowers were turned on a lathe in a manner very similar to the one on the video clip. They are made from Hickory, Sumac and Winged Elm branches that were up to about 3/4" or so in diameter. The flower stems are all Hickory twigs. I drilled the base of each flower and glued in the stems. The leaves are yellow pine shavings I cut with a drawknife, and then cut to a blade shape with kitchen shears and a pocket knife, then painted green. They are inserted into the same holes that were drilled for the flowers and some were placed into natural cracks in the wood. 

The base is part of a root ball from an Eastern Red Cedar that one of our recent hurricanes took down. Holes were drilled for the stems and the leaves and flowers will be glued in. The flowers were painted white acrylic and I will add yellow centers. The base was wire brushed and will be sanded and receive a coat or two of varnish or maybe just clear lacquer.

This was easy and fun to make and if you have a few small trees nearby you have all the ingredients. If you don't have a lathe of any sort I'll bet you can even use a drill for your lathe, or maybe a friend has one. You can even make a pole lathe like the old timers used. Videos on you tube showing how they look.

I made this for my wife's BD.













This is unique and easy if you like to mess around with wood. I'd like to make a wall hanger with very small flowers made in the same way. 
I almost hated to see the video since I knew right away I would have to try it!


----------

